# Finally a real endurance rider!



## jillybean19 (Dec 23, 2011)

Oh, I forgot to mention - A friend of mine was there riding with my boy's half brother! They look almost identical in the face and eyes... This is the picture that was posted online of them  Bet ya can't tell which two they are!


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Love the pictures!


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

congrats!!!

love the pictures. looks like a beautiful place to ride.

the turtle award (a tile?) sounds really interesting.. can you take a pic of it?


----------



## jillybean19 (Dec 23, 2011)

phantomhorse13 said:


> congrats!!!
> 
> love the pictures. looks like a beautiful place to ride.
> 
> the turtle award (a tile?) sounds really interesting.. can you take a pic of it?


Yeah, the ride awards were cute little tiles made in the style of the cartoons on endurance.net and matching the loop you did that day, plus the turtle award tiles! They lady who runs endurance.net, Steph Teeter, managed this and does a few other rides in our area. It's a great resource!

I'll take a picture of my three tiles ASAP and post them (2 for riding, 1 for the turtle award!)


----------



## EnduranceLover6 (Jul 4, 2012)

Congrats! Do you wanna know something funny? I was totally at the City of the Rocks Ride you were at! Haha, I left Friday morning. I am interning for Dian and Christoph Schork (Global Endurance Training Center). We rode Wed & Thurs but had some lame horses and went home early. Such beautiful countryside! I live in Vermont so coming out to Idaho was amazing and very different!


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

congratulations!!!! That is fantastic. I am still just a wannabe! Love the pictures!!!


----------



## jillybean19 (Dec 23, 2011)

EnduranceLover6 said:


> Congrats! Do you wanna know something funny? I was totally at the City of the Rocks Ride you were at! Haha, I left Friday morning. I am interning for Dian and Christoph Schork (Global Endurance Training Center). We rode Wed & Thurs but had some lame horses and went home early. Such beautiful countryside! I live in Vermont so coming out to Idaho was amazing and very different!


Awesome! Such a small world! Steph also found this lol. I was the one with all the tack out by the food and meeting area. You went home the only day the weather was nice! Wednesday and Thursday were so stinkin hot while Saturday afternoon was a thunderstorm! Hope your horses are doing alright. I'd love to do a ride in the east just to see what it's like, but I love calling the Northwest home!

In the words of Mr. Potato Head, "Way to go, Idaho!"


----------



## EnduranceLover6 (Jul 4, 2012)

A small world is right! I loved your multi-colored halters! I think I went back and looked at them like 10 times...lol. Neat idea. I know...the heat definately took a toll on us...but glad to hear you had a great ride on Saturday!


----------



## jillybean19 (Dec 23, 2011)

Oops, I forgot to mention the credit for the first two pictures goes to Merri Melde (posted on endurance.net), who does such a wonderful job of photographing and video-ing all of our rides - check out her site at Equine Photography and Tales - Welcome to The Equestrian Vagabond Merri Melde


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

very nice! congrats! looking forward to more exploits!


----------



## jillybean19 (Dec 23, 2011)

I wish I could make the Pink Flamingo Classic here in Idaho (August 4-5), but I have an important family event that Saturday and so decided it would be easier and better for me financially to attend the Paint Idaho Supreme Classic to sell my tack (which Snickers wore the whole time and did excellent in his halter/sidepull combo! Of course, I wouldn't expect anything less, even if we did forget the martingale on the 50 lol). I'm way bummed because it's a fantastic ride in beautiful country and apparently the managers go above and beyond to make it an "event". Oh well, Snickers gets a full 6+weeks off before Old Selam and our back-to-back 50's, 2 of which are just going to be resting to let him rebuild himself.


----------



## chrislynnet (Jul 8, 2012)

That sounds like so much fun, good for you and Snickers. I am not nearly there yet, as in a million miles from being able to do this, but I hope someday to catch up! Thanks for the report and pictures, very inspiring!


----------



## karlady (Jul 19, 2012)

*Congrats Jillane!*

Good job, and fantastic pics! You survived some tough conditions out there! 
Naomi


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Congrats Jilly!!! You are a real, no-kiddin' endurance rider now! 

I love the turtle goal too - awesome - looks like a lot of fun and beautiful pictures too! 

:clap:


----------



## traildancer (Oct 27, 2010)

Good job, Jillybean. Congratulations to you and your horse.

I'm glad to hear that all your work paid off so handsomely.

And nice pictures.


----------



## Equilove (Feb 21, 2011)

This makes me want to endurance ride! And I hate to trail ride! But maybe I'll like this?


----------

